# Doomed



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

9.34 to 11.34 The Eu MUST HAVE taken over:wink2:


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

???????


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Piltdown man?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow.!!!! ???

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And why not I say, we should have one or be told where to obtain one, can we get a grant? whatever he's going on about :roll:


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

That's actually by far the most convincing Brexit argument I've read on the board thus far :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's painting the toenails pick what does it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just don't tell him your name.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ouch! 

That hurt!

Please stop it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the bearings have gone now :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I hope they pull the curtains before they start bearing.

cabby


----------

